# Deep Scar excision



## TammyVan (Jul 29, 2010)

The note states:
An anterior incision was then placed and carried down sharply through the previous scar down to the level of the anterior capsule and the entire anterior capsules was isolated and resected in a piecemeal fashion, taking care to avoid any damage or intrusion on the rectus femoris, tensor fascia lata or sartorius muscles. In addition, the lateral femoral cutaneous nerve was ensured that lateralization to this nerve was maintained so to avoid any neuralgia paresthetica. Thorough lavage was performed after complete removal of scar tissue and range of motion.

The 'operation performed' states 'scar revision'.  I asked the Dr. for the size of the revision (CPT 13120-13122)...done on the hip.  He replied it was a deep scar excision (CPT 11400-11406), in which case I would still need an addendum for the measurements.  Would the capsulectomy code (CPT 27036) take care of the entire procedure?  


I'd love some thoughts on this


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 30, 2010)

look at 13160. That is what I would use for this.


----------

